# How do you find the recent version of windows?



## ZeroZero (Feb 5, 2021)

How are people finding Windows 10 these days? I am on 20H2 which is the latest build. 

I ask because It's really unstable here. Since December I have had:

1 almighty crash that was not redeemable and from which Microsoft could not fix. I have to rebuild my whole system. Macrium reflect would not restore, since I had no access to either mouse or keyboard. Windows refused all legitimate passwords.

2 further complete crashes from which I could save my files

3] My recycle bin dissappears after every use.

4] Until last rebuild it was taking 30 seconds to open up new windows - now resolved

5] Yesterday, I lost the ability to create new folders and had to use system restore. I resolved it, only to have the problem return again, twice. 

My sytem is a completely new build which has taken me three weeks of work to recover. It IS all functioning, and yes I have backed up again, but windows itself is proving very very unreliable. 

My virus checker is Malware bytes. There is nothing on my machine that is dodgy or cracked. All standard fare. My disk (M2)has been dischecked and all WIndows trouble shooting is coming up no issues found.

Z


----------



## gordony (Feb 7, 2021)

Sorry to hear you are having problems zerozero. I'm on 20H2 since it came out and have had no problems at all. I checked through the list of plug-ins you have in your recent post about your template and one that may be a problem is Sonivox Big Bang Drums. I found this post on plug-in boutique :-

SONiVOX: Single Products Installers
Due to a major incompatibility issue with various AIR Music Technology software and a recent Windows 10 update, we have made the decision to remove all affected products from sale at Plugin Boutique while we await updated installers which will fix this problem. As a result of this, we DO NOT recommend Windows 10 users download and install any AIR Music Technology software, excluding the products listed with the downloads here.

So I suggest you uninstall this plug-in for the time being (and any others from sonivox) and see if that helps.

With Macrium from you need to create a rescue CD or USB thumb drive (you might be able to do this from a different PC). Instructions here on macrium website https://knowledgebase.macrium.com/display/KNOW7/Creating+rescue+media
Once you've done this you will be able to run it and restore your back-up image to your system drive.


----------



## BasariStudios (Feb 7, 2021)

I am on 20H2 too, i don't know of any problems but 2004 is coming
up and i completely Disabled Updates on my main PC.
I will eventually install Enterprise 10LTSC on both my machines.


----------



## Minsky (Feb 7, 2021)

I don’t think they’ve changed too much. Still basically glass with an ensasement. To be fair I’ll need to replace the wooden ones in the bathroom. Pretty much rotten through. So.. new windows would be good.


----------



## BasariStudios (Feb 7, 2021)

Minsky said:


> I don’t think they’ve changed too much. Still basically glass with an ensasement. To be fair I’ll need to replace the wooden ones in the bathroom. Pretty much rotten through. So.. new windows would be good.


Especially now in this cold.


----------



## pondinthestream (Feb 7, 2021)

No problems with windows for many years. I would ditch Malwarebytes as win defender is all you need. To me it sounds like you have a hardware problem.


----------



## ZeroZero (Feb 7, 2021)

No hardware issue. I have checked the drive. Today files were refusing to go into folders without a restart. The recycle bin disappearing trick has now been with me through three fresh installs of windows.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Feb 7, 2021)

Are you using Event Viewer to troubleshoot?








How to use Event Viewer on Windows 10


If Windows 10 or an app isn't behaving as expected, you can use the Event Viewer to understand and troubleshoot the issue, and in this guide, we'll show you how.




www.windowscentral.com





Also Memtest is a good utility to see if there is a problem with your RAM:








MemTest86 - Official Site of the x86 Memory Testing Tool


MemTest86 is the original self booting memory testing software for x86 and ARM computers. Supporting both BIOS and UEFI, with options to boot from USB.



www.memtest86.com





Or you could use the Win 10 diagnostic tool:








How to check your Windows 10 PC for memory problems


When your computer is acting up, it could be a memory problem, and in this guide, we show you how to use Windows 10's built-in memory tool to find out.




www.windowscentral.com


----------



## pondinthestream (Feb 7, 2021)

ZeroZero said:


> No hardware issue. I have checked the drive. Today files were refusing to go into folders without a restart. The recycle bin disappearing trick has now been with me through three fresh installs of windows.


I had a machine that crashed when it rained, tiny junctions affected by humidity. Nothing obvious at all, but it was hardware.


----------



## Paulogic (Feb 8, 2021)

If your system is custom build, are you shure your Mainboard Bios settings are correct?
Overclocking? USB Legacy?


----------



## ZeroZero (Feb 8, 2021)

I rechecked the mempory its OK. TOday the recycle bin is working but the search magnifying glass has disappeared from the task bar and is not restorable by usual means. 
Thank you for your help people, I hope you understand that I can only devote so much time to this and am trying to make a bit of music. BTW this is a custom build, on over clocking.


----------



## ZeroZero (Feb 8, 2021)

Paulogic said:


> If your system is custom build, are you shure your Mainboard Bios settings are correct?
> Overclocking? USB Legacy?


EWvent viewer ios beyond my skill set


----------



## Paulogic (Feb 8, 2021)

If you press Delete (or F2 or...) when booting, you get the BIOS of your motherboard.
Maybe setting it to "default" or "factory settings" can solve things for you. If you're not
a little bit accustomed with BIOS settings, maybe somebody you know can help.


----------



## ZeroZero (Feb 8, 2021)

I am pretty familar with all this, this is the third machine I have built. Thanks for the help though


----------



## ZeroZero (Feb 15, 2021)

Thank you guys for all your support. I updated the bios on my mobo and since then things have been stable. Three days without a crash or weird windows bug now, something of a recent record

Z


----------



## Paulogic (Feb 15, 2021)

Nice to hear. I'm an IT Dude for more then 35 years now (professionally) and before that a few
years of Home Computer adept... and still see that so many problem still exist or arise when
combining hardware and software. Unity and compatibility is still far away, it seems...


----------



## Jonas.Ingebretsen (Feb 16, 2021)

*Solution 1: *

Open command prompt and type in the phrase “cmd”
Right-click the command prompt and select “Run as administrator”
Type: wuauclt.exe /updatenow

*Solution 2: *

I've managed to force a Win 10 update through here: https://www.microsoft.com/software-download/windows10


*Solution 3: *

You can also opt into a beta-ring, not recommended though.


----------

